# 617 Now Ready



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I went back in and did a little tweeking to my action on this 617. My trigger pull was a bit heavy, still is but it's at 8 pounds double action and fires every brand of ammo I've tried. 

I tested Federal AutoMatch that normally gives me at least 2 failures to fire per hundred out of my Mark IVs but gave me 100% reliability with 250 rounds today. I also shot 50 rounds of CCI Blazer, some Wolf ME and CCI SV. All worked 100 % so I think I'm good to go for my next match.

I also put 140 rounds of Federal 36 grain BYOB. I have about 10K of these and want them to be my match ammo in a pinch. What I like most is that these cases just fly out of the cylinder when it's time to reload and then I can recharge with my DS-10 Speed Loaders.


----------

